# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Στήσιμο MIDLAND CT-790

## Μανώλης Λ

Καλησπέρα σας.
Είμαι νέο μέλος και σας χαιρετώ.Λοιπόν το θέμα έχει ως εξής.Αγόρασα τον φορητό ασύρματο Midland CT-790.Δεν μπορώ όμως με τίποτα να τον συντονίσω γιατί δεν ξέρω...Το manual δεν με βοηθάει σε τίποτα εκτός από τις βασικές ρυθμίσεις που είναι έυκολες και τις έχω καταλάβει.Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν σου έχει μια διαδικασία,ένα τρόπο κάπως να πάρεις ένα μπούσουλα.Στη συνέχεια ζήτησα και μου έστειλαν σε e mail το λογισμικό KG-UVD1P που προορίζεται για Wouxun,όπως και για τον δικό μου ασύρματο,καθώς και ένα καλώδιο Prolific για να συνδεθεί.Το καλώδιο όμως δεν αναγνωρίζεται από τα windows σε καμιά περίπτωση(drivers ok)ούτε κι από windows xp.Με λίγα λόγια μου απομένει μόνο ο manual συντονισμός.Ξέρει κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να τον συντονίσω?Υπάρχει κάποιο λινκ η άλλες οδηγίες γιατί έχω ξενερώσει άσχημα,είμαι και επαγγελματίας και τον χρειάζομαι.
Αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει ας με ενημερώσει.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## leosedf

Δεν αναγνωρίζεται γιατί το καλώδιο περιέχει σειριακό μετατροπέα που είναι αντιγραφή της αντιγραφής.
Κάποιος Κινέζος αντέγραψε τον άλλο Κινέζο (prolific) που είχε αντιγράψει άλλο Κινέζο (FTDI) και επειδή η prolific τσατίστηκε με τον πρώτο Κινέζο έβαλε προστασία στους drivers οπότε όταν χρησιμοποιείς prolific driver με κλώνο τσιπάκι παίρνεις @@.
https://drivers-serial-to-usb.google...032%20bits.zip Χρησιμοποίησε αυτό τον driver και είσαι ΟΚ. Είναι πριν η προγλύφτικ βάλει την προστασία.

----------


## Μανώλης Λ

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ μόλις με ξελάσπωσες από τα δύσκολα... :Biggrin: Δούλεψε μια χαρά.Restart και έτοιμος.Μένει τώρα να δω τι γίνεται με το λογισμικό του και ελπίζω να λειτουργήσει.Να ρωτήσω κάτι αν ξέρεις.Μου βγάζει στο πρόγραμμα TX Frequency και RX Frequency.Αυτά πρέπει να ναι διαφορετικά έτσι?Εγώ γνωρίζω μια συχνότητα πχ 170.000.Μόνο αυτό ξέρω.Τι βάζω που?Εδώ είναι το θέμα.. :Glare: Πατώντας το όμως στο λογισμικό μου βάζει την ίδια συχνότητα και στα δυό πεδία TX και RX.Αν ξέρεις κάτι παραπάνω θα με βοηθούσες.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## leosedf

Δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου το λογισμικό του. Λογικά θα έχει Split η shift - και +. Δηλαδή -1600KHz Ανάλογα με το πόσο κάτω η πόσο πάνω θέλεις.
Δεν μπορείς να βρεις κάποιες λεπτομέρειες στο νετ? Θα δω λίγο μόλις έχω χρόνο.


Y.Γ. 170.000??????? Συχνότητα αστυνομίας? Δεν ντρέπεσαι λίγο ρει?  :Lol:

----------


## Μανώλης Λ

Δεν ήξερα καν ότι αυτή είναι η συχνότητα της αστυνομίας...τυχαία το γραψα :Bored: εγώ δικαιολογούμαι όμως καθ ότι πυροσβέστης στο επάγγελμα.Μήπως ξέρεις και του λιμενικού τη συχνότητα που είναι κι αυτη χρήσιμη?
Από το νετ δεν έχω βρεί κάτι χρήσιμο ακόμα.Αν έχεις εσύ κάτι γιατί ακόμα ψάχνομαι.Έχω καταφέρει μέσω του λογισμικού να θέσω 2 συχνότητες,τις ονομάτισα,τις διαβάζει κανονικά αλλά δεν εκπέμπει ούτε ακούω.Απ ότι έμαθα το δίκτυο μας εδώ είναι simplex που σημαίνει ότι η συχνότητα είναι και εκπομπή και λήψη αν δεν κάνω λάθος.Βρίσκομαι κοντά πάντος.

----------


## leosedf

Δυστυχώς (η μάλλον ευτυχώς) Η νομοθεσία και οι κανόνες εδώ μέσα δεν επιτρέπουν τη δημοσίευση συχνοτήτων και είναι παράνομο να χρησιμοποιήσεις ασύρματο σε αυτές τις συχνότητες.
Αν σε πιάσουν να το κατέχεις χωρίς ραδιοερασιτεχνική άδεια και ένα παραπάνω με συχνότητες υπηρεσιών σου κατάσχεται και πας μέσα αυτόφωρο.
Οπότε δεν μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε.
Τώρα για την υπηρεσία σου δε γνωρίζω τι έχετε και πως θα το κάνετε, σίγουρα αν ρωτήσεις θα μάθεις εκεί.
170 δεν είναι της αστυνομίας είναι απλά μπάντα που μπαίνουν κρατικές συχνότητες εκεί. Δεν γνωρίζω παραπάνω.

----------

